# Screen door dovetailing



## BrodyKade (Sep 10, 2011)

Any suggestions regarding building a screen door joined primarily with dovetails would be appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BrodyKade said:


> Any suggestions regarding building a screen door joined primarily with dovetails would be appreciated.


 







I would use M&T's or dowels. 













 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dovetails would not be a strong joint in that application.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For a thousand years or more people have been making dovetail joints as a solution to poor adhesives. With today’s adhesives the dovetail joint is obsolete in my opinion. People still use it primarily because it’s supposed to be a sign of fine craftsmanship. At one time the dovetail joint was done by hand and you could really tell the skills of the craftsman by his dovetails. With today's tools you could almost teach a chimpanzee to run the joints. I have done a lot of antique repair and I can tell you that 9 our of 10 drawers that required reglueing were done with the dovetail joint. Then usually on them the male ends were usually broken off and made it necessary to replace the part or put unsightly screws in it to make the repair. 
When a custom door company makes a screen door it is usually done with coping and sticking and assembled with dowels. This is far stronger than a dovetail.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*DT's are not neccessary or desirable*



cabinetman said:


> ​
> 
> I would use M&T's or dowels.
> 
> ...





GeorgeC said:


> Dovetails would not be a strong joint in that application.
> 
> George





Steve Neul said:


> For a thousand years or more people have been making dovetail joints as a solution to poor adhesives. With today’s adhesives the dovetail joint is obsolete in my opinion. People still use it primarily because it’s supposed to be a sign of fine craftsmanship. At one time the dovetail joint was done by hand and you could really tell the skills of the craftsman by his dovetails. With today's tools you could almost teach a chimpanzee to run the joints. I have done a lot of antique repair and I can tell you that 9 our of 10 drawers that required reglueing were done with the dovetail joint. Then usually on them the male ends were usually broken off and made it necessary to replace the part or put unsightly screws in it to make the repair.
> When a custom door company makes a screen door it is usually done with coping and sticking and assembled with dowels. This is far stronger than a dovetail.


As suggested mortise and tenon would work fine and have the strength, in this case it's a "shear" force since the parallelogram (door), wants to collapse away from the hinge side. 
Hardwood dowels will also work, assuming the frame is made from hardwood also, you didn't specify what wood the door is to be made from. I would avoid pine except for SYP and use a weather resistant wood like Cypress, mahogany or white oak.

More information would be helpful...your location, existing door structure, materials in use, a proposed design showing the rails and panels and the amount of the door subject to screen....
 bill


----------



## BrodyKade (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow! Responses are fantastic. I am very impressed with this site. I have built two book cases, a night stand, and a couple shelves. Beyond that my experience with wood was at the fireplace. Really love creating functional items for my family. Currently working on a Dutch door and have plans for 2 screen doors. Again, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Grandpa J (Dec 25, 2011)

I build doors on regular basis and i use pocket screws and have a different plug compared to finish on door.I have done doors for two years and never had a return.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> For a thousand years or more people have been making dovetail joints as a solution to poor adhesives. With today’s adhesives the dovetail joint is obsolete in my opinion. People still use it primarily because it’s supposed to be a sign of fine craftsmanship. At one time the dovetail joint was done by hand and you could really tell the skills of the craftsman by his dovetails. With today's tools you could almost teach a chimpanzee to run the joints. I have done a lot of antique repair and I can tell you that 9 our of 10 drawers that required reglueing were done with the dovetail joint. Then usually on them the male ends were usually broken off and made it necessary to replace the part or put unsightly screws in it to make the repair.
> When a custom door company makes a screen door it is usually done with coping and sticking and assembled with dowels. This is far stronger than a dovetail.


You seem to condem dovetail joints as no longer worthy of being used. I have to strongly disagree. The dovetail joint (and it's many relatives - see the MCLS Hardware catatogue) is an excellent joint for its looks, whether hand or machine made. 

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

For a screen door, I'd suggest half lap joints. Fairly quick and pretty strong.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I still like dovetails for certian things, I just made a walnut tv cabinet and used dovetails on the drawers, even if the glue were to fail, the drawers wouls still open and shut. on a door I would agree with the M&T's


----------

